
Mystery Unmanned Craft Seen Off Florida May Be Secret Sharc Spy Vessel - stx
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhambling/2020/06/29/mystery-unmanned-craft-seen-off-florida-may-be-sharc-spy-vessel/#247902cb4872
======
yellow_postit
Followup article:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhambling/2020/06/30/update...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhambling/2020/06/30/update-
on-florida-mystery-unmanned-spy-craft/)

TLDR; it appears to be monitoring for illicit shipping activity as the sensor
package was identified as one that logs radio traffic.

